# False Prophecies



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The Witnesses make many claims in their attempt to convert you to their faith. They profess to have the only true Christian church, to be the only true representatives of God, to have the only correct biblical teaching, and to be the only true announcers of Jehovah's coming kingdom.

If they are the only true church and are the only true voice of God's word, then what they say should prove to be true, especially in prophecy. When it comes to predicting the future, the Watchtower organization fails miserably. Following are some of the false predictions made over the years by the Watchtower organization. If you present these to a JW, he will probably say something like, "Those are taken out of context," or "They didn't claim to be the prophet of God," or "The light is getting brighter and we are understanding Bible prophecy better now," etc. Make a copy of these false prophecies, found in the appendix, and give it to them to check. They are right out of the Witnesses' literature.

*Remember **Deut. 18:22**, "If what a prophet proclaims in the name of the LORD does not take place or come true, that is a message the LORD has not spoken. That prophet has spoken presumptuously. Do not be afraid of him." If someone makes a false prophecy, and they have claimed to be a prophet of God, then they are false prophets and are not to be listened to. Do the Witnesses claim to be the prophet of God? Yes, they do.*

In 1972 the Jehovah's Witness Watchtower claimed to be the prophet of God.
*IDENTIFYING THE "PROPHET"* -- "So does Jehovah have a prophet to help them, to warn them of dangers and to declare things to come? These questions can be answered in the affirmative. Who is this prophet?...This "prophet" was not one man, but was a body of men and women. It was the small group of footstep followers of Jesus Christ, known at that time as International Bible Students. Today they are known as Jehovah's Christian Witnesses...Of course, it is easy to say that this group acts as a 'prophet' of God. It is another thing to prove it," (_Watchtower_, Apr. 1, 1972, p. 197). (See Deut. 18:21.)​
*1897* "Our Lord, the appointed King, is now present, since October 1874," (_Studies in the Scriptures_, vol. 4, p. 621).
*1899* "...the 'battle of the great day of God Almighty' (Revelation 16:14), which will end in A.D. 1914 with the complete overthrow of earth's present rulership, is already commenced," (_The Time Is at Hand_, 1908 edition, p. 101).
*1916* "The Bible chronology herein presented shows that the six great 1000 year days beginning with Adam are ended, and that the great 7th Day, the 1000 years of Christ's Reign, began in 1873," (_The Time Is at Hand_, forward, p. ii).
*1918* "Therefore we may confidently expect that 1925 will mark the return of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob and the faithful prophets of old, particularly those named by the Apostle in Hebrews 11, to the condition of human perfection," (_Millions Now Living Will Never Die_, p. 89).
*1922* "The date 1925 is even more distinctly indicated by the Scriptures than 1914," (_Watchtower_, Sept. 1, 1922, p. 262).
*1923* "Our thought is, that 1925 is definitely settled by the Scriptures. As to Noah, the Christian now has much more upon which to base his faith than Noah had upon which to base his faith in a coming deluge," (_Watchtower_, Apr. 1, 1923, p. 106).
*1925* "The year 1925 is here. With great expectation Christians have looked forward to this year. Many have confidently expected that all members of the body of Christ will be changed to heavenly glory during this year. This may be accomplished. It may not be. In his own due time God will accomplish his purposes concerning his people. Christians should not be so deeply concerned about what may transpire this year," (_Watchtower_, Jan. 1, 1925, p. 3).
*1925* "It is to be expected that Satan will try to inject into the minds of the consecrated, the thought that 1925 should see an end to the work," (_Watchtower_, Sept., 1925, p. 262).
*1926* "Some anticipated that the work would end in 1925, but the Lord did not state so. The difficulty was that the friends inflated their imaginations beyond reason; and that when their imaginations burst asunder, they were inclined to throw away everything," (_Watchtower_, p. 232).
*1931* "There was a measure of disappointment on the part of Jehovah's faithful ones on earth concerning the years 1917, 1918, and 1925, which disappointment lasted for a time...and they also learned to quit fixing dates," (_Vindication_, p. 338).
*1941* "Receiving the gift, the marching children clasped it to them, not a toy or plaything for idle pleasure, but the Lord's provided instrument for most effective work in the remaining months before Armageddon," (_Watchtower_, Sept. 15, 1941, p. 288).
*1968* "True, there have been those in times past who predicted an 'end to the world', even announcing a specific date. Yet nothing happened. The 'end' did not come. They were guilty of false prophesying. Why? What was missing?.. Missing from such people were God's truths and evidence that he was using and guiding them," (_Awake_, Oct. 8, 1968).
*1968* "Why are you looking forward to 1975?" (_Watchtower_, Aug. 15, 1968, p. 494).
A JW might say that the organization is still learning. If that is so, then how can they trust what they are taught now by the Watchtower? Will what they are being taught now change also?

A true prophet of God won't err in prophesying. Only a false prophet does. The Jehovah's Witness organization, that claims to be a prophet of God, is really a false prophet. Jesus warned us by saying, "For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect -- if that were possible" (Matt. 24:24).

by Matt Slick

http://carm.org/jehovahs-witnesses-and-their-many-false-prophecies


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

First you attack the Catholic, now the Witnesses. There are no prophets on earth now, not among the Catholics, Baptist, Witnesses, Methodists, or any other religions. You must be practicing how to win friends and influence people. lol


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Attacking? I don't recall attacking anybody. I'm simply just stating facts. People need to be aware that there are those who deceive in the name of religion. It is what it is and I'm not trying to impress or win any friends. Just trying to stay on the straight & narrow. And as you can tell, I might hurt somebody's feelings sometimes.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We always hurt someone's feelings some of the time. It is unfortunate that you do not have your facts straight.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> We always hurt someone's feelings some of the time. It is unfortunate that you do not have your facts straight.


Yes, I can see who's feelings got hurt...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish, I understand that you are so misguided there is no reason to get my feelings hurt.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! The great Shaggy says I am misguided...again. What will I ever do?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

On facts...Jesus and Jehovah were written as Iesus and Iehovah in the original 1611 KJ Bible. The letter "J" was the last letter to be added to the English alphabet in about 1524.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jimk said:


> On facts...Jesus and Jehovah were written as Iesus and Iehovah in the original 1611 KJ Bible. The letter "J" was the last letter to be added to the English alphabet in about 1524.


Interesting why the King James version of the bible has removed God's name from it. Who would not want people to not know God's name? Have you ever had a close, personal relations ship with someone that you did not know their name? Yet God wants us to know him, personally, and wants us to develop a close personal relationship with him. Interesting.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Interesting why the King James version of the bible has removed God's name from it. Who would not want people to not know God's name? Have you ever had a close, personal relations ship with someone that you did not know their name? Yet God wants us to know him, personally, and wants us to develop a close personal relationship with him. Interesting.


Please shaggy. I would much rather show reverence to God and call him God or Father. I don't even call my earthly father by his name.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Whatever, unfortunately you are again confused. God would like to be addressed by his personal name. Argumentative again. What I asked was do you have a close personal relationship with anyone that you don't know their personal name. Probably not, but I am not sure about you. What was the motivating force that moved the writers of the King James version of the bible to remove God's personal name from it. Obviously Fish does not know.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Whatever, unfortunately you are again confused. God would like to be addressed by his personal name. Argumentative again. What I asked was do you have a close personal relationship with anyone that you don't know their personal name. Probably not, but I am not sure about you. What was the motivating force that moved the writers of the King James version of the bible to remove God's personal name from it. Obviously Fish does not know.


It was not removed. The letter J was the last to be added to the English alphabet in about 1524. The sign on Jesus' cross was INRI(Look up the meaning). When Luke wrote his gospel mainly from talking to eyewitnesses he wrote in his language of Greek. Since there was no "Y" in greek nor was there an "sh" sound, he wrote the name with an "I." A better rendering of the name would be "Yeshua." But, I'm certain He hears prayers to Jesus from a sincere heart.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There were 2 scriptures in the old version of the King James bible that referenced God's name. I think the latest version has removed the name compeltely. In the original scriptures his name was referenced more than a thousand times it seems like. Can't remember the number.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

In the original King James Bible, all the names that are now written with a "J" were written with other letters, mainly an "I."

At the start of Luke's Gospel, he tells us that he wrote from eyewitness accounts. I believe he received the message about Jesus first-hand from His mother Mary and the name as she heard it from the archangel would have been, I think, "Yeshua."

Luke's translation into Greek was like "Iesus," and phonetically was as close as he could get since he didn't have a "Y" or and "sh" sound. That's what I think happened.

As the letter "J" came on the scene, it replaced the "I" for us english speaking folks.

In Acts, people of different languages understood a single spoken message...God is not confused with our language, but we seem to be.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Guys,

I feel convicted that maybe we should leave out mentioning certain religions and strictly discuss the scriptures. I have posted some things about various religions or groups and now realize I should not do that. Our discussions should be on the scriptures themselves and nothing more. If I've offended anyone, I apologize. It seems to be one of my character trails. :-(


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimk,

You are wise beyond your years. Thanks for your post. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Not to take away from what Jim said..

Names of God from the Old Testament:

Adonai

Elohim 

El Roi

El Shaddai

Immanuel

Jehovah

Jehovah-Rapha 

Jehovah-Rohi

Jehovah-Tsidkenu

Last.. but not least...

YHWH "I am".. God never changes..His promises never fail. When we are faithless.. He is faithful...


----------

